# Yes, honestly, I really *DO* like that post!



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2014)

Why are we now having to confirm 'Likes'? 

I do not like having to do it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Feb 2014)

Not me, just the same.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2014)

Oh - it let me _Like_ that one without asking for confirmation!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2014)

you're drunk Colin...


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Feb 2014)

Nope, just you! I liked everything here no problem!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2014)

I had to wait until I'd liked a post before I was sure I didn't have to confirm it. So no change for me (Firefox).


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2014)

Maybe you so rarely like anything on here that the software was all confuzzled


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Feb 2014)

Oh, not had that...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Feb 2014)

I can confirm that I did have to confirm a like either last night or this morning but I cant remember which.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Feb 2014)

Hmmm, 

Perhaps it's just a yorkshire thing?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Perhaps it's just a yorkshire thing?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2014)

Had one in the past where it asked me to confirm it as well. I made the assumption it was because a lot of others had also liked it (+15 or so I think) and the post had reached set number of likes and now people were being asked to 'confirm' they liked it as a double check system


----------



## Shaun (11 Feb 2014)

Posting from a mobile device Colin?


----------



## theclaud (11 Feb 2014)

I've had it before, and not from a mobile device. I think it's the forum software very sensibly checking if I'm sure I want to Like any of the old cobblers posted by @threebikesmcginty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Feb 2014)

Hmph - It's not any old cobblers, I'll have you know it's hand crafted, bespoke cobblers.


----------



## theclaud (11 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hmph - It's not any old cobblers, I'll have you know it's hand crafted, bespoke cobblers.


I'd tried to Like this, but the software said "Srsly????"


----------



## the_mikey (11 Feb 2014)

I've never been asked, and I used Google Chrome on an Android tablet.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Feb 2014)

I get it if I use my work computer with IE7, but not at home using Chrome. The 'posted 10 minutes ago' under replies only displays as a static date and time on the IE7 one as well so I'd guess it's to do with some of the fancier stuff in the background.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Perhaps it's just a yorkshire thing?


 No it happened to me a day or two ago ! sorry Shaun I know it's not the done thing for us this side of the pennienes to defend them on t'other lol.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Feb 2014)

theclaud said:


> I'd tried to Like this, but the software said "Srsly????"


 It just let me like it !!!!


----------



## theclaud (11 Feb 2014)

Ern1e said:


> It just let me like it !!!!


It clearly applies higher standards to some members than others.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> Posting from a mobile device Colin?


Nope - my Win XP laptop using Opera v12.16.

It seems to be happening roughly 50% of the time.

Hmm ... I just 'Liked' 5 posts in this thread and it only prompted me on 1 of them!


----------



## Shaun (11 Feb 2014)

You've possibly got JS disabled:



> .. you'll only see this when trying to like a post with JS disabled or putting /like after a posts/postid url



Do you have an alternative browser you could try?


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Perhaps it's just a yorkshire thing?


Maybe it is, because the computer has taken to asking me if I'm sure I want to like that post. Not every time though. And to be fair, it's probably best to check, cos earlier I did indeed change my mind and tried to unlike a previous;y liked post and it checked with me if I was sure then too!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2014)

Shaun said:


> You've possibly got JS disabled:
> 
> Do you have an alternative browser you could try?


I don't have JS disabled. Most of the time I am ok, but every now and then I am asked if I am sure that I want to Like a post.

I just Liked lots of posts using Chrome and they all worked fine. What's more, I realised that my Opera browser has been slowing down recently - Chrome was _way_ quicker.

I'll see if I can work out what is going on with Opera.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'll see if I can work out what is going on with Opera.



Phantom?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2014)

I think the problem may have been sharing a Wifi channel with one or more neighbours. I checked a couple of days ago using inSSIDer and the channel I am on was looking busier than it used to be.

Opera has mysteriously speeded up again and when I checked again just now, my Wifi channel looked relatively quiet.

Either the neighbour(s) have noticed the same problem and changed channels, or they have switched off their router(s) and the problem will return when they switch them back on again.


----------



## Justiffa (12 Feb 2014)

I 'liked' everything on page 1 just to test it out and its working ok


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think the problem may have been sharing a Wifi channel with one or more neighbours. I checked a couple of days ago using inSSIDer and the channel I am on was looking busier than it used to be.
> 
> Opera has mysteriously speeded up again and when I checked again just now, my Wifi channel looked relatively quiet.
> 
> Either the neighbour(s) have noticed the same problem and changed channels, or they have switched off their router(s) and the problem will return when they switch them back on again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Perhaps it's just a yorkshire thing?



Did the message read 'appen as is tha sure the wants t' Like it by 'eck as like?


----------



## Dan B (12 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think the problem may have been sharing a Wifi channel with one or more neighbours


Could be: if your network was congested, your browser may have failed to download some javascript file that implements single-click 'like' and the effect would be very much like that of having js disabled. This problem is often seen on mobile networks as well, just because they suffer from congestion more.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Feb 2014)

It's happened to me a few times. But not nearly as often as I've managed to double click the like link, thereby liking and then promptly disliking the relevant post. It would be cool if the system showed a prompt at the third click: "really? You sure this time? This is your last chance."


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2014)

I haven't seen it since, so I reckon the wifi issue probably was the cause.


----------

